# Please confirm



## TheJoyces (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi Everyone

This picture was taken during our down pour on Friday. Could you please let me know what it is? We were thinking it was a Taipan.... However I could be very wrong. Would like to know though. Thanks Steph


----------



## Tassie97 (Jan 29, 2013)

where was the pic taken?


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 29, 2013)

It's an Eastern Brown Snake.


----------



## joelysmoley (Jan 29, 2013)

That was on the news today, is that your photo?


----------



## TheJoyces (Jan 29, 2013)

It's here in Central Queensland. I didn't take the photo a friend of mine did and it was really hard for me to tell what it was from the pic. But now I know  it is an Eastern Brown. Should of listened to my mum hahaha. When I showed her the pic she said that's what it was straight up.


----------



## Mitella (Jan 29, 2013)

that pic was on 7 news tonight


----------



## sharky (Jan 29, 2013)

You're famous!!!!!! :lol: Nice browny


----------

